
Onyx Boox Max2 is a secondary EINk monitor, sheet music reader and e-reader - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/onyx-boox-max2-pro-is-going-to-be-released-on-november-20th
======
ggm
The niche of eInk and HDMI interface == side monitor on a more relevant
computer certainly interests me. I've seen a few people talk about hacking
their own, sourcing product, this Onyx stuff gets talked about in that space
too.

I wish the Qualcomm 'mirasol' idea had moved beyond small devices. (it works
in tiny screen. I think they failed to make it work at volume production, for
large devices)

